

Fix your damn documentation, developers - slurrymurray
http://www.jarrodrobins.com/posts/8

======
kstenerud
That's one of my pet peeves, which is why I'm very meticulous about my
documentation. For example: [http://kstenerud.github.com/ObjectAL-for-
iPhone/documentatio...](http://kstenerud.github.com/ObjectAL-for-
iPhone/documentation/)

